# Johanni Compatibility



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi. First post here. I have a 55 gallon with 4 yellow Labs, 3 Ps. Acei, and 2 Sunburst Peacocks. I recently added 1 Electric Blue Johanni. I'm reading here and there that the Johanni may be to aggressive to have with the other tankmakes. I'd like to get an opinion, please.

Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, Mel. Johanni is definitely a lot more aggressive than your other fish - too aggressive in my opinion, especially for your size tank. The peacocks will certainly be at least stressed or maybe killed.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you would be better off returning or selling the johanii.

Are both your sunshine peacocks male? If yes, how do they get along?

You might be able to add a couple more male peacocks (different species then each other and what you already have) if you wanted more fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't tell of the sunburst are both male or not; they are still juvenile. They both look exactly the same, and are nearly brown in general, with a dark-red-organge hue behind the gills. They came from the same tank at the store, but they have only been in my tank for a few days. All of my cichlids are 2-3" long and everyone gets along swimmingly so far (sorry about that). No spats whatsoever. I am anticipating that the aggressiveness will show itself as they mature.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey, nice to see you on Cichlid-forum! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2011)

Online experts are telling me that my M.Johanni is not compatible with my 4 Yellow Labs, 3 Ps.Acei, and 2 Ruby Red Peacocks. However, the two local fish stores that specialize in Cichlids both say it should be fine. I'm not sure if I should return the fish or not. Its about 2.5" (about 6.5cm) long; it's been in there for about 2 weeks and so far it has not been overly aggressive. I'm sort of wanting to just wait and see what happens, and then remove it if there is a problem. Is this foolish?

[email protected]


----------



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sort of wanting to just wait and see what happens, and then remove it if there is a problem. Is this foolish?


Just my opinion of course, but why introduce someone that has a high probability of causing problems and possibly killing your other fish.

I don't know about you, but I am always hesitant since fish are expensive and not always easy to find a replacement for the one(s) that are killed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What if you are not home when it happens? It may not be gradual.

But welcome to the club, many of us have tried things against advice. :thumb: At least you know what to watch out for.


----------

